# Meow Meow comedown



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Lightweight alert!!

Someone who isn't me did a few lines last night after being told it was another substance...

Someone who isn't me feels like complete and utter ****e still, well actually compared to what I felt about 12 this afternoon I feel amazing, which says something. Can't eat, random heartbeat races, anixety the works fukin horrible just a general feeling of being poisoned and something not being right.

Any idea how long this lasts?

I have melatonin now thank god so should get a decent kip tnite.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Maturity kicks in around 28-30 years old normally dude.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Someone who isnt you is a very silly man!!

Drink water and rest someone who isnt you will feel like sh!t for a few days


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

At least 2 days, maybe more


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

please don't call it "meow meow"

sounds so gay


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Probably more, i have no idea


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, cool. Loads of water thank god I haven't got work. Yeah lesson well and truly learnt lads I can assure you nasty stuff.

You know what it's like houseparty loads of smart birds, going Mr Clean up in the place from now on.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine used to last over a week but I did hammer enough to nearly kill me

Im out of that stupid time of my life now though glady as well

this drug is the devils work mate


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Best tell your mum to check on you throughout the night too incase you take a turn for the worse a wet the bed :thumb:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Not that iv ever taken 'plant food' but i have taken plenty of other recreationals back in the day, and its always 2 days.........always 2 days


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

horrible stuff


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Best tell your mum to check on you throughout the night too incase you take a turn for the worse a wet the bed :thumb:


His poor mum will pass out if she knows what he's been up to lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I knew it wasn't what I thought it was about 5 minutes in, at one point felt like just running out of the house, claustrophobic lol. Thank god for melatonin, 3 mg got me a few hours kip which sorted me out.

Yeah very nasty stuff, was only a few lines.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Mine used to last over a week but I did hammer enough to nearly kill me
> 
> Im out of that stupid time of my life now though glady as well
> 
> this drug is the devils work mate


Was the same with me mate, glad thats past me, never again man!!!

Dark Days!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Was the same with me mate, glad thats past me, never again man!!!
> 
> Dark Days!!


Virtually everyone in my hometown and around have destroyed themselves through mcat

is fckin poison, seen alot of lives ruined through it


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't know how the hell people could make a habit of feeling like this jesus christ!

Cheers for the heads up on the few days recovery though lads.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:



> Virtually everyone in my hometown and around have destroyed themselves through mcat
> 
> is fckin poison, seen alot of lives ruined through it


Same around here but with coke, so many good lads i used to chill with are crack heads for a line!!

Lost a lot of mates who just be horrible and sit up in houses all weekend night and day snorting life away! Dont want that kind of life or to be around it, so i fuked them off!!!

Got my head sorted


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Virtually everyone in my hometown and around have destroyed themselves through mcat
> 
> is fckin poison, seen alot of lives ruined through it


Its just an analog of methamphetemine, so essentially people are snorting crystal meth. Its a horrible drug, glad its really rare these days! Its one of the few drugs where making it illegal has actually led to fewer people taking it


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Mcat is the worst come down ever! Never touchin that **** again had me depressed for days after, get sum rest n some food down ya... : )


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheers bud!

Mr Clean up in this bitch from now on!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

drink is as worse as it gets of me these days lifes better


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Rick89 said:


> Virtually everyone in my hometown and around have destroyed themselves through mcat
> 
> is fckin poison, seen alot of lives ruined through it


Same here, the comedown is different to pills too... harsher I thought. I could deal with a dizzle comedown but mcat twists my head up. So glad I'm out of the drugs game these days! The odd line of chop doesn't count though, it's like a drinking aid.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Deffo mate. I had a bad break up with the ex a few months back and spent weeks in the house on my own, head messed up you know how it goes. Started going out recently with the old crowd as yer do and got sucked back in, my own fault entirely mind. Nah back to the Coors on the weekend definatley.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DanB said:


> Its just an analog of methamphetemine, so essentially people are snorting crystal meth. Its a horrible drug, glad its really rare these days! Its one of the few drugs where making it illegal has actually led to fewer people taking it


I know mate very dirty

I was pretty hooked at one point

Its deffo not rare here in north wales there is more about than coke

and everyone is hooked on it round here


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Probs more Phet than out else!

appetite ****ed and no sleep!


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Dirty dirty drug. 2 to 3 days And you will be fine mate.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Deffo mate. I had a bad break up with the ex a few months back and spent weeks in the house on my own, head messed up you know how it goes. Started going out recently with the old crowd as yer do and got sucked back in, my own fault entirely mind. Nah back to the Coors on the weekend definatley.


I split from my old ex cause she was bad on the coke, couldnt handle it


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

ten draw and some valium should do the trick


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I know mate very dirty
> 
> I was pretty hooked at one point
> 
> ...


Thats sad really man. I've not seen in quite a while in the manchester/cheshire area. I know one of the main legal high suppliers in the UK so we were doing it before it went really mainstream, but luckily all stopped before it was too late! All my mates started doing coke after that.

Thing is, if you went to someone 'want to snort a line of crystal meth?' they'd all say no, but change the name of something and a few minor molecular changes and people won't think twice


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

DanB said:


> Thats sad really man. I've not seen in quite a while in the manchester/cheshire area. I know one of the main legal high suppliers in the UK so we were doing it before it went really mainstream, but luckily all stopped before it was too late! All my mates started doing coke after that.
> 
> Thing is, if you went to someone 'want to snort a line of crystal meth?' they'd all say no, but change the name of something and a few minor molecular changes and people won't think twice


I would blatantly say yes to meth and a def no to a cat


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DanB said:


> Thats sad really man. I've not seen in quite a while in the manchester/cheshire area. I know one of the main legal high suppliers in the UK so we were doing it before it went really mainstream, but luckily all stopped before it was too late! All my mates started doing coke after that.
> 
> Thing is, if you went to someone 'want to snort a line of crystal meth?' they'd all say no, but change the name of something and a few minor molecular changes and people won't think twice


I know mate, when I was doing it foolishly was way before it was made illegall

year or so before and it was fckin lethal, trippin out loads of times


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That's one thing I have never done mcat, I'm sure I would if it was around, but it's not around that much.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Cannot stand the stuff anymore but god I love the smell


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ASOC5 said:


> Cannot stand the stuff anymore but god I love the smell


Mad stuff isnt it mate

some areas dont even know what it is

here its sweating out of the pores of every fcker

very more n more drug, I had to shut myself off to keep away from the poison head fck shyte


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone ever try that NRG1 that was about around the same time as mcat became popular?? **** me! Tried 1 line its probs highest ive ever been but comedown was suicidal honest, x phet comedown by 5 and its close.. It wasnt round for long think comedown put everyone off it after one try ha ha!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Anyone ever try that NRG1 that was about around the same time as mcat became popular?? **** me! Tried 1 line its probs highest ive ever been but comedown was suicidal honest, x phet comedown by 5 and its close.. It wasnt round for long think comedown put everyone off it after one try ha ha!


Yes mate I did was mad sh!t

all these drugs have horrendous come down


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

krokodil is the worst drug


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> Lightweight alert!!
> 
> Someone who isn't me did a few lines last night after being told it was another substance...
> 
> ...


your alibi didnt last very long did it


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

what it ith all the legal high's... :w00t:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Dunno about anywhere else but mcat/meow/meerkat/sizzle whatever you want to call it is by far the most popular drug round here now.

Absolute tramps drug if you ask me. I've never tried it and probably never will. Ill only try coke, and even then probably only a key.

Paying a tenner for a gram of plant food, no thanks, ill stick to double vodka diet coke ta.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

biggzz said:


> what it ith all the legal high's... :w00t:


I don't think it's legal any more mate


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

biggzz said:


> what it ith all the legal high's... :w00t:


Assuming All the legal highs are basically just chemical replicas of drugs they intend to create the same effects as, with maybe the odd molecule shifted around and the slightest changes made to them, The fact they are engineered to the limit to give the desired effect, they will be unbelievably potent, and will give the desired effect, but also with the rise of a massive comedown.

I was at a house party where mates were taking Kat and it put me off it big time, My best friend since I was 9 was a completely different person, to the fact It shocked me how fast he changed, and what he changed into.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

I rememeber it coming to a local pub near ours, people were taking it and not knowing what it is - something along the lines of 'whats that' - 'bubble' ' yeah ok ill give it a go' - not even knowing whats in it.

Ive never tried and dont want to.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> Maturity kicks in around 28-30 years old normally dude.


trust me it doesn;t ,actually goes even more the other way round IME otherwise I would've been 6ft under already


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Well decent nights sleep, feel better than yesterday but still very jittery/anxious and am proper on edge.

Need to eat bigtime. If I still feel this rough by night may go see if I can get some valium etc.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ive rarely had it last more than a day especially on that little amount id say a day max


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

The ****s nasty! Try 2 day bender smashing a whole load of it that will make you feel crap for 2 days! Normally a decent nights sleep and some food the next day and abit of fresh air and you'll feel better  Its mostly in the mind mate just relax it aint so bad be happy you aint got work!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok thanks mate, this anxiety is really rough. I know it was fuk all like two big lines.

Can't begin to imagine a bender on this jesus lol.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

amazed how many places it aint around. its everywhere in leeds. worst comedown ive had didnt reli know what vallium was n over 15ish hours took like 20-30+ very stupidly. next day woke up room was orange spinning and i couldnt breathe n heart wasnt beating properly. just remember waking up like 18 hours after that was reli depressed all week and crying constantly and i never cry. vallium is worst drug ever!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

kingdale said:


> amazed how many places it aint around. its everywhere in leeds. worst comedown ive had didnt reli know what vallium was n over 15ish hours took like 20-30+ very stupidly. next day woke up room was orange spinning and i couldnt breathe n heart wasnt beating properly. just remember waking up like 18 hours after that was reli depressed all week and crying constantly and i never cry. vallium is worst drug ever!


.

yeh when you take 20-30. You only need 1 on a come down and a fat smoke then off to sleep. Wake up all daisy. Worked for me when I didnt sleep for 4 days after taking 5gs of speeedos. Never again


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

im scared of the stuff think i over indulged the first time on it i wnt even take one again. had too many 3 or 4 day benders on kat attemptin to be a good boy nowadays


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Fair play to you mate, how anyone could do this madman stuff on a regular basis is beyond me lol, I always was a lightweight for comedowns mind.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

force some food down sometimes made me feel better


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah thats it, dont feel "poisoned" today just edgy and anxious and IME usually means it's on the way out, keep busy and a good half hr on the treadmill is what I need an all.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Fair play to you mate, how anyone could do this madman stuff on a regular basis is beyond me lol, I always was a lightweight for comedowns mind.


Thats why you shoul take a lil bomb of mud instead. Best night ever no comedown.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

No drugs of any kind anymore save for alcohol lads learnt my lesson bigtime lol. I was never big into them anyway, just last few weekends.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I wont go into details, but someone close to me suffered from bad psychosis from using this stuff. Only because they had a supportive family and employer did they manage to get their life back onto track. But still... 5 months or so later they still suffer from paranoia and aren't quite the person they were. The family still worry daily as well.

To the OP and anyone offered this stuff... it's just not worth it.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Jesus mate, how much dd they take?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

gazh1983 said:


> Jesus mate, how much dd they take?


Varied, but most weekends for a prolonged period. You can suffer pretty bad paranoia for just using it once though. Nasty nasty stuff. I've seen many many people abuse coke more but never with such bad consequence.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok dude cheers for the info.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> No drugs of any kind anymore save for alcohol lads learnt my lesson bigtime lol. I was never big into them anyway, just last few weekends.


Alcohol is the worst drug of them all.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Well it depends which way you look at I suppose!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Alcohol is the worst drug of them all.


Any addiction can be nasty and have disastrous consequences. But what make you think alcohol is worse than any other?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

What I mean is most violent related incidents are under the influence of alcohol. And I have taken many drugs and I can honestly say I have never felt as bad the next day as I have when drinking alcohol. Fact


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I think taking drugs has more to do with the kind of people (so called friends) you hang out with especially on weekends, everyone is just wanting to get high and would sh1t on you on a millisecond, not real friends at all, and i'm glad my xtc n legal high days are over and i'm able to eat on sundays...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> What I mean is most violent related incidents are under the influence of alcohol. And I have taken many drugs and I can honestly say I have never felt as bad the next day as I have when drinking alcohol. Fact


Yeah, but unfortunately the consequences of drug abuse (inc alcohol) can be far greater than a punch-up and hangover. FACT


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Long term maybe. A bust up in the street can easily lead to instant death and it has. Never seen 2 junkies fight to the death in a squat.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> I think taking drugs has more to do with the kind of people (so called friends) you hang out with especially on weekends, everyone is just wanting to get high and would sh1t on you on a millisecond, not real friends at all, and i'm glad my xtc n legal high days are over and i'm able to eat on sundays...


I'm still frinds with most of the people I used to do drugs with, don't do much now but we all still hang around after 10 years or so, granted its not as often we see each other as we are all starting to settle down, we might also get some class A's for a blow out once in a while, always good fun. A big group of us are off to Creamfileds next year, sure to be messy. We would never **** on each other, more likely you just had ****ty friends?



2004mark said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately the consequences of drug abuse (inc alcohol) can be far greater than a punch-up and hangover. FACT


true but the same can be said for speeding, taking steds, extream sports, smoking etc. alot of things in life arn't always good for you but lots of people do it, can't live in a cotton wool world, its not living if you ask me.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Long term maybe. A bust up in the street can easily lead to instant death and it has. Never seen 2 junkies fight to the death in a squat.


Mate coke heads and crack heads can be some of the worst for aggression, but fights can start with the influence of any drug including alcohol...


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

crack heads steal they cant fight, how many coke heads stay in and sniff? Most go out on the bender. My gfs step dad is a drug and public order officer and he gets more alcohol related arrests than drug offences his words not mine.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Long term maybe. A bust up in the street can easily lead to instant death and it has. Never seen 2 junkies fight to the death in a squat.


I'm seriously trying to refrain from being sarcastic here, but do you a) see people commit murder when drunk often? and B) hang around many squats?

Surly the fact you associate junkies with squats highlights some pretty bad effects of drug abuse as well.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> I'm still frinds with most of the people I used to do drugs with, don't do much now but we all still hang around after 10 years or so, granted its not as often we see each other as we are all starting to settle down, we might also get some class A's for a blow out once in a while, always good fun. A big group of us are off to Creamfileds next year, sure to be messy. We would never **** on each other, more likely you just had ****ty friends?


Mate i'm not saying that's the case all the time, and i still have good friends that also took gear at the same time, but i know from experience and things that have happened to others, not all are "friends"


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I'm seriously trying to refrain from being sarcastic here, but do you a) see people commit murder when drunk often? and B) hang around many squats?
> 
> Surly the fact you associate junkies with squats highlights some pretty bad effects of drug abuse as well.


Ya-someone I knew died from trying to stop a drunken **** from beating his girlfriend up in the street and b-I have been in many squats and never come across trouble. Junkies dont go out and kill people though do they? They beg for it. How many drunken street fight have ended in death? Or even drink driving for that matter?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> crack heads steal they cant fight, how many coke heads stay in and sniff? Most go out on the bender. My gfs step dad is a drug and public order officer and he gets more alcohol related arrests than drug offences his words not mine.


What are you trying to get at micky mc, are you condoning the use of heroin and coke over alcohol?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> What are you trying to get at micky mc, are you condoning the use of heroin and coke over alcohol?


No just sim0ply stating that the effects of alcohol can be more devastating than drugs


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> true but the same can be said for speeding, taking steds, extream sports, smoking etc. alot of things in life arn't always good for you but lots of people do it, can't live in a cotton wool world, its not living if you ask me.


Far point. Don't quite see why you are aiming it at me though. I haven't said I'm against drug use, just that mephedrone is nasty stuff and alcohol abuse isn't worse than abusing other dugs.

On those two point's I'm leaving this conversation


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Nothings more devastating than heroin imo, but if your talking about short term sides then i agree alcohol abuse can trigger some nasty incidents, especially spirits...


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> Nothings more devastating than heroin imo, but if your talking about short term sides then i agree alcohol can trigger some nasty incidents, especially spirits...


Agreed, but more devastating to yourself when you shut the door and slide the needle in. Alcohol can make you do stupid things to others. Fair points all around


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Took the dog up the mountains for an hour and feel a lot better, gunna hit the treadie for an hour later I think get out of the house. Get some endorphins in.

IMO the only reason alcohol seems worse is that it's abuse is far more prevalent due to it's relative cheapness and legality.

If coke, heroin, lsd, mkat etc were legal and cheap booze's danger would seem miniscule.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Far point. Don't quite see why you are aiming it at me though. I haven't said I'm against drug use, just that mephedrone is nasty stuff and alcohol abuse isn't worse than abusing other dugs.
> 
> On those two point's I'm leaving this conversation


Wasn't aiming it... just making a point


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Took the dog up the mountains for an hour and feel a lot better, gunna hit the treadie for an hour later I think get out of the house. Get some endorphins in.
> 
> IMO the only reason alcohol seems worse is that it's abuse is far more prevalent due to it's relative cheapness and legality.
> 
> If coke, heroin, lsd, mkat etc were legal and cheap booze's danger would seem miniscule.


Drugs are cheap imo, not coke but mkat, pills, speed and cristal mdma I can get for next to **** all.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

It takes years to become a proper alky and some drunks me included are much more placid drunk than sober.

One lsd tab can send someone off their rocker, or look at me this weekend two lines of mkat and I honestly thought earlier i'd need to see the doc. Would take a fair amount of booze to do that.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Drugs are all to easy to get hold of too. As Howard Marks once said "Nothing in the world raises prices like an excess of demand over supply."


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

alcoholics are very similar to drug addicts ime but alcoholics tend to live abit longer. Though alot of drug addicts are alcoholics aswell...

drug addicts tend to get in more trouble because thy are dealing with other criminals more to get drugs etc and thats how they end up.in prison for theft burglery etc cause dealers will happily handle stolen goods...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> alcoholics are very similar to drug addicts ime but alcoholics tend to live abit longer. Though alot of drug addicts are alcoholics aswell...
> 
> drug addicts tend to get in more trouble because thy are dealing with other criminals more to get drugs etc and thats how they end up.in prison for theft burglery etc cause dealers will happily handle stolen goods...


And they need money for long term drug use, a bottle of frosty jacks is £3 for a huge bottle


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> And they need money for long term drug use, a bottle of frosty jacks is £3 for a huge bottle


You can get a wrap for £5. or even a g of wizz for that. Little ones come a £1 when bought in quantity. Swings and roundabouts mate. Both are expensive addictions in the long run. So is protein


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> You can get a wrap for £5. or even a g of wizz for that. Little ones come a £1 when bought in quantity. Swings and roundabouts mate. Both are expensive addictions in the long run. So is protein


Yeah but who in the 21st century is addicted to whizz or pills?!! Maybe whizz in the 80s - not these days. The majority of drug addicts are not buying pills and speed, they're buying smack crack n coke. All of which come at a price a tad more costly than a few quid.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Just look at it in terms of hangover vc comedown. Even after the worst hangover, a few hours kip some coffee and some water I'm 80% functioning, who can say that after taking this mkat ****e? I've had two mates have psychotic episodes from speed, one ending up in a unit for a few days.

Obv I'm ever so slightly biased in light of last few days but I usppose I admit I do not have the right psyche to handle "uppers" wheras when drinking I am super super placid, a bit too placid sometimes actually.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

it's no surprise you are welsh at the end of the day and probably from the valleys. Pop pills up there like smarties.

NO OFFFFFFENCEEEE :cursing:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I heard crytal meth is one of the worst if not the worst in terms of addiction.

Seen alot of info regarding it and people admitting that it is nothing compared with crack and cocaine and even heroin in terms of addiction.

I don't know though everyone is different


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ive found mkat much more addictive than any other drug ive taken. ended up doing it constantly at one point its really easy to fall into that when alot of mates do it aswell


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah but who in the 21st century is addicted to whizz or pills?!! Maybe whizz in the 80s - not these days. The majority of drug addicts are not buying pills and speed, they're buying smack crack n coke. All of which come at a price a tad more costly than a few quid.


Yeah how anyone could be addicted to whizz or pills is beyond me


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently one or two hits of that **** and you're as good as done. Fkin scary the stuff out there man.

I had a mega mega bad trip on LSD when I was 16, lasted 18 hrs lol swore I'd never go over booze again, was wiser then than now lol.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Apparently one or two hits of that **** and you're as good as done. Fkin scary the stuff out there man.
> 
> I had a mega mega bad trip on LSD when I was 16, lasted 18 hrs lol swore I'd never go over booze again, was wiser then than now lol.


where to in south wales you living?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Near Pontypridd bud.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah but who in the 21st century is addicted to whizz or pills?!! Maybe whizz in the 80s - not these days. The majority of drug addicts are not buying pills and speed, they're buying smack crack n coke. All of which come at a price a tad more costly than a few quid.


You think heroin and crack is expensive? If it were do you think the likes of homeless people would afford it?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

crime?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea but if your on the rob all day, and some are prostitutes they get money, but anything they get they spend on drugs


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> it's no surprise you are welsh at the end of the day and probably from the valleys. Pop pills up there like smarties.
> 
> NO OFFFFFFENCEEEE :cursing:


Not the only thing they be poppin either 

The majority either steal or beg. It's not expensive as you think. Alot of these people take it because of the pain. I have know people to have taken it from back injury's. Pills for pain relief anith enough. But thats how people get sucked in. It is true they say smaller things lead to bigger things in the long run. All of these things take over your life and it can be hard to come back from that.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> You think heroin and crack is expensive? If it were do you think the likes of homeless people would afford it?


No I don't think it - I know it


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Dude some heroin addicts spend upwards of £200 a day on it, my best mates bro been on it for 12 years. He'd spend a grand a day on it if he could. It's how they get the £200 thats the problem. Crack is even worse apparently. They don't just do a ten bag a day or else they wudnt feel the need to have rap sheet as long as your arm and the girls who are on it to street walk all night.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

GAZ....

Where you living to?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Near Ponty mate, why?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Dude some heroin addicts spend upwards of £200 a day on it, my best mates bro been on it for 12 years. He'd spend a grand a day on it if he could. It's how they get the £200 thats the problem. Crack is even worse apparently. They don't just do a ten bag a day or else they wudnt feel the need to have rap sheet as long as your arm and the girls who are on it to street walk all night.


Exactly thats how it gets you. You can get like 10-15 bags for like £300+ but 1 hit can cost you around a tenner. But we all know that aint enough for an addict. I know mate my uncle is a addict 28yrs cnut even stole my bike once.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Near Ponty mate, why?


Just wondered....

Church villiage? Rhondda? Trefforest?

I like playing guessing games, I live Cowbridge


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Rhondda. Cue the valley jibes lol.

Cowbridge, country bumpkin! : )


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Rhondda. Cue the valley jibes lol.
> 
> Cowbridge, country bumpkin! : )


AYYYY.

Dinas? Trealaw? Tonyrefail? Tonypandy? Llwynapia? Gelli? Ystrad? Treochy? Treherbert? Trebanog? Tylorstown? Ferndale? Maerdy? Ynyshir? Wattstown? Pontygwaith? Williamstown? Penrhiwfr etc....?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL no chance bud!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> LOL no chance bud!


no chance what? I have alot of family up there, just wondered if you might know them.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm up there everyday, well 5 days a week delivering just interesting to know that was all..

Office stationary, not coke pushin lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

That your own business mate?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> That your own business mate?


nope, i work for an office stationary delivery company


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Fair one lol. Wouldn't thought you'd be that busy up here mind lol.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Fair one lol. Wouldn't thought you'd be that busy up here mind lol.


same here i'm only up there for about an hour a day could have anything upto 8 drops, takes such a long time to make drops in rhondda.

Especially treochy, treherbert and ferndale add so much time onto my journey lol.

You know boy called Thomas Howells? well he's in his 20's now..


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

PM u now


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

kk


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Coming out of this comedown now thank god. Munching a bowl of blueberries. Gunna go back to bed then hit the treadmill later.

Mr Clean up in this place from now on!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DRUGS ARE FOR MUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ive realised that latley. hard to get out of though when ur surrouned by it


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

The only difference between legal and illigal drugs is the law imo, if legal drugs/addictions were made illigal eg alcohol or gambling were made illigal people would still do them, it would just be more underground and more unsavory people would control them.

Take weed for example, its not really addictive, its illigal and makes up around £1bn in the Uk economy and because its illigal its underground for the most part, its controled by gangs (at the top end) who are criminal and are involved in much more serious crime and at the bottom end you have young lads dealing and stealing to and from each other involved in the same criminal business, as its illigal and underground the goverment/police have no control.

Now forgive me if i'm wrong on the country but I think it was Norway or Sweeden that had a very serious heroin problem for many years, normal people were becoming addicted and having lives destroyed and associated crime came along with the problem, the goverment decriminalised, perscribed heroin at heroin centres and gave support to the addicts, needless to say the problem has not been removed but is now under control, associated crime is nearly none existant and people are coping better with the addiction, much fewer are dying now.

The real problem in the UK are are Americanised drug laws, why we model our laws on the poorest system in the world 'the war on drugs' is beyond me, you cant fight against consumer demand but you can control it if its legalised.

What class of drug would alcohol be if it was invented today? I'd bet class A.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Governement makes too much money keeping them illegal.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dont you think they would make more making them legal and taxing them?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

kingdale said:


> dont you think they would make more making them legal and taxing them?


 i don't think i only do as the television tells me!


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Mad stuff isnt it mate
> 
> some areas dont even know what it is
> 
> ...


It was moreish if I was out on it I'd just keep having more and more but not in the sense I'd want it everyday I don't think it was addictive at all just on the night you had it.

I don't know how some areas have missed it it flooded round here you could smell it in every toilet you walked in


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

kingdale said:


> dont you think they would make more making them legal and taxing them?


Nah because they wouldnt be as potent and probably be more expensive. And it's pretty expensive now, especially weed. Last ten years prices have gone right through the roof and it's not like it's rare it's on every street corner.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

They could mass source them legally at a dirt cheap price directly, no illegal borders to get past - no backhands, no tom dick harry and sally taking it, cutting it and selling it on - u do realise cocaine goes through at least 5 different people who cut it and pass it further down the chain till it gets to u. It would be a MASSIVE money spinner if it was controlled by government. would sort out a big chunk of the economy imo


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I wont go into details, but someone close to me suffered from bad psychosis from using this stuff. Only because they had a supportive family and employer did they manage to get their life back onto track. But still... 5 months or so later they still suffer from paranoia and aren't quite the person they were. The family still worry daily as well.
> 
> To the OP and anyone offered this stuff... it's just not worth it.


This is what happened to me mate

used it 3-4 nights a week at very high amounts well over 10 g a sesh at wost point

took alot for me to sort my problem and now despise the shyte

I would do anything turn back time and to of never even come across this drug


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ASOC5 said:


> It was moreish if I was out on it I'd just keep having more and more but not in the sense I'd want it everyday I don't think it was addictive at all just on the night you had it.
> 
> I don't know how some areas have missed it it flooded round here you could smell it in every toilet you walked in


deffo mate, ive been up with no sleep 3 nights in a row foolishly smahsin this crap in my bad days


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

This is how old I am.Not have not ever tried it.Ive never even heard of it.Judging from the comments here, its likely to remain that way too.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bassline boy said:


> bet you fcuking wreaked rick lad lol


Yes mate ruined my life for well over a year was a fcked up mess from it

got out of that sh!t luckily

its destroyed alot of my mates lives round here

and Im talking clever people with careers, talented people, stunning woman that have lost it all because Of m-crack


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i defo feel very different after smashing it on and off for a year or more. strips the muscle off you i would love to go back in time and never touch it again god knows what its done to my health


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i lost my job because of it ( was only sainsburys but still all i had) lost alot of weight, probably ****ed off numerous people and in massive debt that there is no way i can pay it back and i dont know what to do :/


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Drugs have stopped me being the size I should be, too many times I've decided to give it all up... run a cycle, got bigger... got back onto it, lost all my gains... repeat process. I now live a good distance from it all and am finally starting to hold on to a bit of size!

Replaced the addiction (not addicted to any particular drugs but just drugs in general) with getting back into fight training. I'm starting to get the same feelings too, if I miss a session in the gym or can't afford to go to mma etc. it gets me like it used to if I couldn't get on it. Strange thing the human brain...


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Drugs have been a part of my life for many years, started smoking dope, then speed, then e, then coke, then ket etc etc, then more recently all the new ones have came about m cat, legel ket, kryptonite etc, I will prob always hit it maybe once a month when i go out, and especially at festivals.

1 word of warning never ever touch NRG1 or NRG4 disgusting filthy horrible crap!!! I have no idea why anyone would want to inflict what this stuff does on them selfs??????


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i had nrg ( cant remember which one) well i was on mkat i was quite a state in stinkeys peephouse that night


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i have had 2-cb and i must say as far as drugs go, that one is fine, u dont go weird and quiet on it, u can sleep on it and comedowns not that bad


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dont say that ill find it and take it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

it was being passed off as 'good' e's, round here for a fiver each, i gave my cousin a quarter and he was mashed


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

2-cb is amazing fun, some is 2-ct and 2-ci


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Meow meow is some crazy stuff, a guy let me fcuk his wife in the ass on their wedding anniversary when we were on Mkat, sounds farfetched but i swear on my mothers life it happened


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Jesus bet their comedown was fun : )


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Jesus bet their comedown was fun : )


They would of been fine, it wasn't the 1st time they'd done stuff like that apparently

(but i had to fcuk her in the ass cos if not it would be cheating) :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

hmm personally im a mess until at midnight, so its usually about 12 hours ish for me, but it is hell. Thank god i'm not stupid enough anymore.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Raptor said:


> They would of been fine, it wasn't the 1st time they'd done stuff like that apparently
> 
> (but i had to fcuk her in the ass cos if not it would be cheating) :lol:


Hard old life you got mate, **** a bird in the ass instead of the pussy. Tough times for you indeed : )


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Hard old life you got mate, **** a bird in the ass instead of the pussy. Tough times for you indeed : )


Lol i know, the women was my friends auntie and this girl doesn't take drugs, it happened in her bedroom and she was not happy :lol:


----------

